# What can go with Frontosa's?



## Hubby+Me=3kids&amp;fish (Jul 15, 2008)

I am looking at getting another tank, 6ft or bigger and would love to get a colony of frontosa's but have no idea what would be alright to go into the tank with them.

So my question is what would you guys recommend placing in the tank with these fish and can Pleco's go in with them?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

large calvus, tricoti (my favorite tankmates for frontosa), moorii, anything large enough not to be food.

Bristlenose is generally ok with frontosa. I never lost one yet.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

hhhmmmm.................. they would go well with other....... frontosa!!!! :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles said:


> large calvus, tricoti (my favorite tankmates for frontosa), moorii, anything large enough not to be food.
> 
> Bristlenose is generally ok with frontosa. I never lost one yet.


Hey Charles,

What is a tricoti? Do you have the full name so I can look it up in the profiles?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Charles is suggesting: Benthochromis Tricoti. If you go to profiles, it's under Tanganyikan featherfins.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Frontosa will eat other fish that do not grow as large as they do. So a peacock might be good when juvie sized but as a adult the 10 inch front would gobble up a 6 inch peacock etc. Same thing for plecos, so be sure to get a pleco that is going to be big enough to not appear as food. If you get juvie fronts you should be ok with the pleco cause the pleco will grow faster than the fronts.

BTW: I keep the large (regular) pink kissing gourami with my fronts and have no problems, i just feed the gourami flake food at the surface when i drop sinking pellets for my fronts. They are very peaceful together.

I like to avoid keeping peacocks and mbuna with fronts cause i find them nippy. I like single specimens of various haps such as blue dolphin and red empress with my fronts since they get big like the fronts and are active swimmers. I just try to not get male and females since most problems come from spawning behavior.

Most people like to keep only other fronts in with fronts. I like a bit of variety.


----------

